# Ever Used A "thread Master" Thread Milling Attachment For Lathe?



## brino (Jun 20, 2016)

I just saw this on a clearance sale:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/clearance/page.aspx?p=74436&cat=900131&ap=1

but the description leaves a lot out.....

It sounds like a thread milling attachment for a lathe.
I have not found much on internet searches.

Anyone used one? Got a picture of one mounted and in use?
Even a better description would be appreciated.

Thanks!
-brino


----------



## intjonmiller (Jun 20, 2016)

Interesting. From what I'm finding with my google attempts it's about like strapping a little metal lathe to your wood lathe. Or something like that. They seem to range from "cute and clever" to "just get a screw cutting lathe already".

http://bestwoodtools.stores.yahoo.net/bathma.html

http://woodturnersunlimited.com/index.php/tools/36-review-of-the-ez-pro-threading-jig

http://www.aawforum.org/vbforum/showthread.php?10087-Thread-chasing-jigs

A number of youtube videos came up in the search as well, but I haven't watched them yet. Interesting concept.


----------



## brino (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks Jon I had not seen those.

The text at your second and third links suggest this is for cutting threads in WOOD, something that was not clear from either my original link or your first link.

Personally if I needed to thread wood I'd want to use the Beall jig:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=41791&cat=1,43000
http://www.bealltool.com/products/threading/threaders.php

....oh and here's a good reference that was linked from your first link:
http://www.threadingjig.com/

So it is interesting to know they exist, but I do not see needing one. But if I did, a better version may be made by combining these ideas....how about a roto-cut tool with a 60 deg. point mounted on the tool post of a thread cutting lathe....hmmm......

Thanks again for the response!

-brino


----------



## intjonmiller (Jun 21, 2016)

There are tap and die sets for threading wood. Like $50+ per set of one size. But you have the inherent weakness of the grain when the threads are cut on the end grain, and regardless of direction there is the issue of seasonal movement (expansion and contraction with changing humidity, for anyone not familiar). I've seen them used for woodworking vise lead screws, but they make a terrible sound during the humid months if cut in the dry months, if they don't bind entirely, even when waxed. Maybe that's only an issue with the 60 degree tap/die variety? An acme or square thread might be more pleasant because you could dial in the fit, just like on a screw cutting lathe? 

The whole application just doesn't seem worth it to me.


----------



## brino (Jun 21, 2016)

intjonmiller said:


> The whole application just doesn't seem worth it to me.



Agreed!


----------



## A618fan2 (Dec 6, 2016)

A guy demonstrated one at our local woodturner's club.  It scored high on the gismosity scale, worked as designed, but was a little fussy and expensive especially considering it replaced hand chasers for cutting threads.  The time required to learn it was about the same as doing it by hand.  The only advantage I could see was that it allowed you to cut threads in woods you normally couldn't/wouldn't be able to thread.  Not sure why you'd really want to do that (open and soft grained woods would fail quickly) but practicality is often one of the first casualties in hobby wood turning 

John


----------



## Cadillac STS (Dec 10, 2016)

This reminds me of a sad but true comment the recent change in our country.

Jimmy Carter once made a speech and his reimbursement was a set of wood cutting tools to make male and female threads in wood.  He was happy to have it and proud to show it off.

Bill Clinton made a speech for $750,000 as a bribe for his wife to remove telecommunication equipment from the sanctions list on Iran.  

Future will change with new sheriff in town.


----------

